# Sitting in the parking lot



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

........waiting for our first MC session. So nervous had to take a Xanax. Wonder if he'll show up.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lamaga (May 8, 2012)

Good luck! If he doesn't show, go in anyway. His absence will speak volumes.


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

good luck!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Best wishes!


----------



## Homemaker_Numero_Uno (Jan 18, 2011)

Hey, change that story!
Try...
Felt nervous and I chose to take a Xanax, which I had taken the time to obtain and also had the foresight to carry on my person in case I decided I needed some pharmaceutical help in remaining calm. Good call!


----------



## I want the kids! (Apr 17, 2012)

Good luck Jenny

I wish you well!


----------



## Traggy (Jan 26, 2012)

Good Luck


----------



## jpr (Dec 14, 2011)

I was so sick to my stomach before my first MC session. I remember...I almost vomited on the way over there. It was so hard to walk through those doors....but really, I learned I didn't have anything to be nervous about. 

Good luck....I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## sd212 (Feb 24, 2012)

I'll never forget my one and only MC session. She played along and then when we walked out she said she wanted a divorce. I was floored. She hadn't said the D word until that moment. 
When I told my counselor about it, she was shocked. She said she was totally fooled by my xw too. 

Crappy time for me, I genuinely hope you have all the success in the world. I really believe that it can work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jenny123 (Mar 21, 2012)

He was in the waiting room when I walked in. It went very well. We got a lot of things out in the open. The counselor thinks we have a good foundation. He wants to move back home and really work on the marriage. We went for a bite afterwards and sat outside and had a few Blue Moons. It was the first time in a long time that I felt like my limbo status was finally answered. I must say that I am very happy and he seems to be too. There are some issues that will take a while to sort through, but I think we can get through this. 

Thank you all for the well wishes!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## unsure78 (Oct 17, 2011)

Jenny im soo happy for you, its nice once and a while to hear some good endings in all of this... but take it one step at a time


----------



## canguy66 (Dec 18, 2011)

Sounds promising! Best wishes!!


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Happy for you. Best of luck to you two.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

:smthumbup:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

be careful of mixing the beer with the xanax please

other than that, glad to hear the positive update!


----------

